
Tesla's IPO Presentation Reveals Grand Future Product Plans - pclark
http://www.thecarconnection.com/marty-blog/1046378_teslas-ipo-presentation-reveals-future-product-plans
======
byoung2
I'm impressed by what Tesla has managed to accomplish so far. If they manage
to bring an electric sedan that can compete with a gas vehicle on price,
performance, and convenience at the same time, it will be a huge step toward
weening us off of fossil fuels.

